# Hi All, from Oklahoma!



## ddcox25 (Mar 28, 2017)

Beginner beekeeper here. I will be looking forward to all the good advice and ideas from those with experience. I can't wait to get my bees!!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Howdy, welcome and good luck!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 25!


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

Howdy. Another NewBee Okie saying hi back. A little late. I'm in NE OK


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

